# hi



## threeheadedmonkey (Aug 9, 2006)

hi im 18 and was diagnosed with ibs late last year. i dont really have a reason for posting this but i just thought i would as im new to this forum and im starting to get really sick of having ibs. my girlfirends starting to get annoyed i don't go see her that much and i cancel sometimes ive said id go there because i dont feel well and always have to worry about if im gonna needa use her toilet (she lives like an hour away and has housemates so im always worried theyll needa use it when im in there). i play in a band and have had to cancel shows because i feel i can't leave the toilet. i udnno what i hoped to achieve by posting this but its just really starting to get to me.


----------

